
Taking More Risks Because You Feel Safe - pg
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/06/08/AR2008060801816.html
======
walterk
"Winston does not believe in one-size-fits-all solutions -- whether
interventionist approaches that liberals favor, or the hands-off strategies
that conservatives prefer. Rather, he argues that solutions need to be
tailored to produce measurably successful outcomes."

Exactly.

------
vlad
In my opinion, the best way to lose weight or eat right (or to make the best
health choices in general) to make believe you don't have health insurance--
causing you to eat right, work out, and feel ticked off that companies are
trying to market junk food to you with the least amount of nutritional content
possible. They're replacing food with food-like substances that benefit the
senses (the taste, eyes--colorful packaging, ears--jingles in commercials) but
serve little purpose to your body, if any, as it actually enters your stomach.
In exception, of course, are yearly checkups and prevention, but in those
cases, one can think they're simply getting back a portion of their premiums.

------
sanj
risk homeostatis:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Risk_homeostasis>

------
Tichy
Looking for fake long hair to attach to my bike helmet...

~~~
olefoo
Or you could go the other route and wear things that make you seem scary and
unpredictable; I saw a guy the other day who had horns on his helmet viking
style.

